# Humidity Vs Temperature



## vitorhugo (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi.
Because in the winter my cowntry is cold i use in mine greenhouse a heater like in the pic:

However when the heater is turned on, the humidity goes to a level very down and the plants begin to suffer.
Do you guys can help me in another way to keep my greenhouse hot?
How can i resolve the problem?


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Ever think of using an oil filled radiator?


----------



## vitorhugo (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi.
Yes *Brilliant*, i use one in the past, but the rust literally "eat" the radiator in 2 months.


----------



## vitorhugo (Jul 25, 2005)

By the way, i heard some greenhouses use a kind of system with pipes with hot water running on inside.
Did somebody know how that work?
Is electrical?
Maybe i will tray something like that, but the power will be firewood because it is a feature that i have a lot.
I design something like this in my head:


You think will work?
Any advices?

Ps- Im sorry for the way i draw.


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

it will work in theory. You should coil the pipe alot inside the boiler, to maximize the surface of pipe that connects with the fire/radiant coals.

you will need a pump to circulate the water, and a pressure relief valve so it wont explode. If you can find a core from an old gas water heater you could use that. 

OR, you could use a vaporizer in conjunction with the heater you already have, instead of making a boiler.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

You can get heater cables that are designed to snake along a bench in a deep trough that is then filled with material you can keep wet like Hortag (Baked clay granules) that will keep the humidity very high. Beware of increasing your humidity too much in winter though as it will encourage moulds if your climate is anything like mine!

I tend to get around the problem by using water trays with hortag in for the plants that like more humid conditions and keep those trays damp. The plants in the rest of the greenhouse stay drier then.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

^^^ electric blanket


----------

